# turkey kill zone



## backspace (Jan 4, 2009)

Can someone describe the kill zone of a turkey and where the best place to aim is from differnet angles?


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

There's some good info in this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=661127


----------



## nattybumppo (Apr 9, 2008)

Hit 'em high, watch 'em die
Hit 'em low, watch 'em go


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

backspace said:


> Can someone describe the kill zone of a turkey and where the best place to aim is from differnet angles?


Aim for the head!

Use a Gobbler Guillotine or a Muzzy Bullhead and it will either be a complete miss or a total success.

Ray


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

aim for the top of the drumsticks


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

took this one sunday at 16 yards. spooked him as i drew back...he was walking away when i shot him. i think i hit the spinal cord (do turkeys have spinal cords) anyway, he didn't do much moving after the shot.

9 3/4 inch beard


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

trapperDave said:


> Congrats!



thanks TD.


----------



## trentcur (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice Kill Junker... what was the bow of choice?:dance:


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

trentcur said:


> Nice Kill Junker... what was the bow of choice?:dance:


i have a martin and that's about as much as i know. it's 63# @ 29.

5575 gold tip traditionals with 125 2 blade magnus 

i was going to use my dad's old kodiak hunter that i found in storage and restored. its 45#@28 60" but i shot it in a trad shoot a couple of weeks ago and i plucked the string it seemed like every other shot. just not used to shooting low poundage.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*broadheads*

I'm going to use slick tricks. Killed a Bearded Hen in Michigan several years ago (only bearded bird in 5 days so I shot her)

I used a Guillotine, but I have confidence I can put it where it needs to be.

I'd assume it's like deer hunting, put the head where it needs to be and it'll die....

I like the head/neck shooting concept, but I have a shoot through mesh blind. Do most/many people shoot through that mesh? 

I've practiced through it and I seemed very accurate yet. Any opinions on that?


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

I reccomend against shooting through the mesh. Tried it once, cost me a kill. Just sucked too energy out the arrow. The arrow went low at only 15 yards. Talking with a compound shooting friend and he too reccomends against it despite the higher energy generated. Do not try shooting expandable heads through that mesh using any style of bow. Chances of premature and uneven deployment go WAY up.


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

actually its the MAGNUS BULLHEAD, NOT MUZZY. if you look at diagraphm you can see how much more of a target the head and neck is. take a look at these clips. lifetime guarantee replacement. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------

